# Gb2wg



## c.m.Duncan (Mar 24, 2007)

To mark the 100 year annaversary of the Titanic incident, the Lerwick Radio Club will operating a special event station GB2WG. from Scalloway in the Shetland Islands,the birth place of Walter Gray who was the radio operator at Cape Race working the Titanic.

GM0EKM.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

c.m.Duncan said:


> To mark the 100 year annaversary of the Titanic incident, the Lerwick Radio Club will operating a special event station GB2WG. from Scalloway in the Shetland Islands,the birth place of Walter Gray who was the radio operator at Cape Race working the Titanic.
> 
> GM0EKM.


A lot of radio activity coming about remembering the 100 years anniversary. I'm trying to sumarise it on a page at http://coastradio.intco.biz/maritime/ships/titanic/Titanic-2012.htm

Will get GB2WG added asap.

Any idea of when the station will be operational, i.e. from when and until when?

73's de Bob / GM3ZDH


----------



## c.m.Duncan (Mar 24, 2007)

GB2WG will be operational from the 8th to 20th April inclusive.


BobDixon said:


> A lot of radio activity coming about remembering the 100 years anniversary. I'm trying to sumarise it on a page at http://coastradio.intco.biz/maritime/ships/titanic/Titanic-2012.htm
> 
> Will get GB2WG added asap.
> 
> ...


----------



## 31552 (Oct 25, 2008)

forgot a comment


BobDixon said:


> A lot of radio activity coming about remembering the 100 years anniversary. I'm trying to sumarise it on a page at http://coastradio.intco.biz/maritime/ships/titanic/Titanic-2012.htm
> 
> Will get GB2WG added asap.
> 
> ...



Station up and running H8 but will be H24 Friday 13th through Monday 16th due to us op's having to work for a living. Antenna work being completed at the moment.

Nice web page BTW: I was brought up 50 yards from where Walter was born and met him briefly when I was at school and he had retired home to Scalloway.

A very nice man who made little mention of his "15 minutes" of fame.

31552 (AKA Peter GM0CXQ)


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

31552 said:


> forgot a comment
> 
> 
> Station up and running H8 but will be H24 Friday 13th through Monday 16th due to us op's having to work for a living. Antenna work being completed at the moment.
> ...


Thanks Peter, I've updated the page with that information.

I managed to get hold of a copy of Walter's book last week & looking through it for more info on his very interesting life.

Hope to work the station at some point.

73's de Bob / GM3ZDH


----------

